# TL100A New Holland for a loader tractor



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone using a TL100A or similar New Holland for a loader tractor? If so, what are your likes and dislikes. Getting ready to buy a 2006 model with 500 hrs with a new Westendorf loader. Tractor is fwa and c/h/a, no more sweating my arse off loading hay on 100 degree days.


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

I run a TL90A with NH self leveling loader - I like it okay - only problem is with bucket work - the bucket does'nt tilt down quiet far enough when dumping - other than that it's fine for everything else. I do think you would prefer a left hand reverser on the column. The F-R shifter in the floor on the left side is a bit awkward - because you have to try to run the shifter, the steering wheel and loader with two hands.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

I run a TL90 fwa with a Quickie 940 loader. I like it alot. The tractor has the left hand reverser on the column and there isn't any problem to steer and control direction with one hand. The loader dumps at a very good angle, in fact the bucket dumps far enough that the cutting edge and the top of the bucket can be on the ground at the same time. The biggest fault I have with the tractor is manuverabilty. I replaced a 2 wheel drive with this one but would not go back to the 2 wheel drive.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

We have a 2wd 100A with a quickie loader and everything has worked fine for loading hay. I do like the 2wd for the manuverablity and sharper turning radius.


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

The problem I was referencing was with the TL tractor equipped with the F-R lever that comes out of the floor to the left side of the seat- The column mounted left hand shift is NOT a problem. The dump angle seems to be a problem only with the NH (Self leveling) Loader.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think the floor shift shuttle will be a problem for me either, my old "farmall M" has a floor mounted gear shift, no shuttle, so this looks to be an improvement. Although, if I could get power steering to work good on the ole "M", I wouldn't even be considering a different loader tractor because if the clutch is adjusted properly, I can out shift any other no shuttle transmission available.


----------

